# Doe won't "stand" for a buck if not in heat?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I've read on here that a doe will not "stand" for a buck unless in heat, but since it wasn't relevant to me at the time I didn't really absorb it. Can someone clarify this for me?

I brought a borrowed buck home today, put him in a pen, then brought my doe over and put her in. I had no idea whether the doe was in heat; she doesn't tell me 

They were calling to each other the whole time I walked her accross the field, and he ran along the fence to meet her. As soon as I let her in, he was ready to go, she played hard-to-get for about 30 seconds, and then they got down to business. It all happened so fast, I think he mounted her about 3 times, for a few seconds each. After one of the times, she hunched her back and brought her tail down as soon as he got off of her. I seem to remember reading that this is a good thing if you are trying to breed a doe? 

I left them together for about an hour, and when I went to feed them, and my doe had white goop hanging out of her back end. She seemed to really want to get out, so I let her, and she trotted back to where the other girls were being kept, about 600 feet away and out of sight. So I guess she was done!

Anyway, I assume all this means she was in heat? Should I put her back in with him? How long should I keep him? Maybe a few more days with her, or was that enough? Or if she's not for sure in heat, I could keep him for up to a month to make sure we catch a heat. 

Total newbie here, as I'm sure you can tell.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm guessing she was in heat. Maybe not in a strong heat yet, maybe towards the end of her cycle, or just started?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

margaret said:


> I'm guessing she was in heat. Maybe not in a strong heat yet, maybe towards the end of her cycle, or just started?


what makes you say not strong? the fact that she was done with him after only an hour?

just wondering how to tell when to bring him back to his owner.

i kind of thought she might be in heat like a week ago, she just seemed a little more pushy with the other girls than usual, but that's it. she really doesn't give much sign that i'm aware of.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

actually looking at the calendar, it's just under 6 weeks since the last time i saw some sign that she might be in heat (some discharge, whicn i only know because i posted on here about it), so yes, i guess she is in heat now. i'll put her back in with him later this evening or tomorrow morning (maybe both), but i don't know if i'll make her sleep in there with him, since i doubt he'll be much interested in sleeping.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess I thought you said she wasn't showing much interest in the buck but re-reading, you said she did act ike she was in heat.
But no, being done after an hous is quite normal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have some Does that get down to business then want out of the pen...I try to get three visuals then pull the doe.... It sounds to me your doe was bred...white discharge is not uncommon. the hunching is a sign the buck hit the mark...so that is good.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Same here Cathy, 3 times then they're done.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some does like to be courted a little bit, some bucks like to court. And some just get it done. :laugh: 

In general I find that after breeding a couple times, my girls are ready to leave.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

So I had my doe in with the buck for about an hour at noon yesterday, and saw them breed a few times in the beginning of that time. Then I walked away and i'm sure they did it some more in the hour I was gone. Then I let her go back to her herd, as that's what she really wanted.

I put her back in again at about 3:30 pm and she was enthusiastic to go back in, and let him breed her again, again she hunched her back. I think I let her go back to the girls right away.

Put her in again this morning, 8am, and again she was enthusiastic to go in, and let him breed her, hunched back. I will probably leave her there for an hour or so, even though she really wants to go back to the girls now.

So since she is still letting him breed this morning, looks like yesterday might have been the beginning of "standing heat", right? Just learning all I can.

I think I could keep the buck another 3 weeks, but would rather not if this time was probably good. I don't have anyone to keep with him besides my doe, and don't want to keep him alone.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She should definitely be bred now if you saw her hunch 3 times.
they can be in heat for a few days, I had one who was in heat for 4 days before we could finally get her to the buck and she ended up settling.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I'm going to bring back to his home tomorrow. I feel like he got the job done and if I keep him much longer he's just going to start getting into mischief 

Now I just have to learn to draw blood so I can do a pregnancy test next month.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Now I just have to learn to draw blood so I can do a pregnancy test next month.


oh you can do it.. its not hard....here is a great video on how..


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It is very easy but much easier if you have someone to show you how


----------

